
An Ayn Rand Acolyte Selling Students a Self-Made Dream - mathattack
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/08/business/an-ayn-rand-acolyte-selling-students-a-self-made-dream.html
======
tunap
I sure hope it's better than the delusion...er...dream... Greenspan sold us,
but alas, I didn't RTF to find out.

~~~
mathattack
It's much more ironic. Someone who made his fortune on government backed loans
that pitches Ayn Rand's philosophy of individualism and anti-govt.

